# So, will HO Slot Drag Racing go to 15.625 feet?



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

If you think Nascar has trashed their racing (and they have), it is nothing compared to NHRA reducing the track length from 1/4 mile to only 1000 ft in Top Fuel Dragster and Funny car.

Now, the drivers just blip the throttle and then shut down, it is so bogus.
They claim it is for safety, but cost also appears to be a factor
as they are burning less fuel, less tires, etc..

Meanwhile, the Ticket prices have not gone down 25% which is about the percentage taken away of racing.

Anyway, the Maple Grove event is only 15 miles from where I live and I actually considered going, but after reading this bogus change I thought Why?

Drag racing was built on 1/4 mile, 1320 ft.
There is no other distance. Anyway they ruined Drag racing for now, maybe they will go back to 1320, but if the fans swallow it, it is here to stay.

Will HO Slot car Drag Racing reduce their tracks to 15.625 ft (64th scale) if this change by the NHRA sticks?
Just curious.

Thanks for the rant,
Keith


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Not quite...*



Pomfish said:


> Drag racing was built on 1/4 mile, 1320 ft.
> There is no other distance. Anyway they ruined Drag racing for now, maybe they will go back to 1320, but if the fans swallow it, it is here to stay.
> 
> Thanks for the rant,
> Keith


Actually, there have always been other distances. I used to live less than a mile from a 1/8 mile drag strip that has been in operation for over 40 years. Even though 1000 feet was the final resting point for the NHRA change, they gave considerable consideration to 1/8 mile as the best answer - for ALL classes. So maybe NHRA didn't do so bad after all... :freak: :dude:

Oh and feel free to rant all you want.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah, I realize there are 1/8 mile tracks, I used to go to one back in the day that closed up in the late 1970's.
However 1/4 mile is where it's at other than Jr Dragsters

Having Top Fuel run at 1000 and every other class run at 1320 just makes it more obvious how bogus it really is.

IHRA, the Red Headed Step Child, may end up being the better series to go to. I though I would never say that, but
"Those is the Facts" 


There are other ways to slow these cars down and if the older facilities cannot add additional run-out space, then take them off the circuit.
Stuck throttles are going to be a problem whether you intend to let off at 1000 ft or 1320. It has not been a problem that often that would warrant such a radical knee jerk reaction, that is what I am trying to say.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think it'll go back to 1,320 feet once they sort thru some of the safety issues in regards to shut-down area, i.e. distance, arresting gear, barriers, etc.

The biggest change in the long term may be that the NHRA won't end up bringing the show to some of the tracks they race at now if the tracks can't increase or modify the shut-down area to comply with the new safety regulations.

Just look at the changes to F1 after Ayrton Senna's death, to both the cars and circuits. Similarly, look at the changes to NASCAR after Dale Earnhardt's death, to both the cars and tracks. Just a shame that guys like Roland Ratzenberger, Clifford Allison, Adam Petty and Kenny Irwin all died before the powers that be finally reacted after suffering the 'big loss' of the major star.

I think NHRA is taking the right move, doing it now, before waiting for the 'big loss' of a major star like John Force to begin reacting to increasing safety.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually,, NHRA shortened the distance after considerable comments from the drivers after Scott Kalitta was killed at E town.. Many of the tracks do not have enough shutdown area for the speeds the cars are reaching today. I'm sure that some of the expense has went away as you said,, but the main reason was Safety, Jim Head said,, "I'm tired of burying my friends" and then commented he felt 1000' should be considered as a solution.. 
1/8th mile?? I have seen better racing on a small 1/8 mile in Kentucky than I ever saw at Banidmere in Denver.. 
Will Slot cars follow? Actually I am considering an 1/8th mile for my dragstrip, I don't have enough room to lay down 17'6" of track not counting shutdown.. 
I love the 1320' it has been the standard as long as I can remember. But times are changing.. only way to bring back the 1320 will be to build new tracks with better emergency shutdown areas, with that said, many historical tracks will be shutdown, and time will swallow them up as they become overgrown with weeds.... not exactly what I would want to see... so for now.. I think we should accept the 1000' the same way racers did back during the Nitro ban in NHRA.. they didn't like it, but they lived with it.. 
Just some thoughts..
Chris


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I went to an IHRA event two weeks ago,still 1320,best was 318 MPH.
The racing was great except for the brake box dial in racing.I find 1/8
mile dragracing very boring and will not pay to see it.When dragracing
motorcycles I always wish it was a half mile,the rush gets over too
soon.At 148mph I still have two gears left,shame to waste them.Speed
is what people want to see.The actual race is usualy decided in the first
six feet anyway.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> I think it'll go back to 1,320 feet once they sort thru some of the safety issues in regards to shut-down area, i.e. distance, arresting gear, barriers, etc.
> 
> The biggest change in the long term may be that the NHRA won't end up bringing the show to some of the tracks they race at now if the tracks can't increase or modify the shut-down area to comply with the new safety regulations.
> 
> ...


Amen Doba, Senna's accident really was a freak thing, with the suspension arm to the helmet, but Ratzenburger dying the same weekend brought a lot of things into focus. A sad day, I remember watching it and how I felt. F1 had come a long way to that day - I remember writing a club newsletter piece about safety afterward, making that point. But higher speeds and more technology made for different risks. 

Funny, and counter intuitive to some, heavier and more rigid is not safer - in fact, heavier things are a lot harder to slow down. Saw the results of a bad stock car wreck at a _vintage_ race, guy there was trying to make a point that a in a lighter car the driver would have been worse off. No, in a lighter car he'd have never slid so far sideways and left the track. Speed and weight/mass (go argue the difference if you'd like) make kinetic energy, and shortening the distance those incredible Top Fuel road rockets have to accelerate will reduce the terminal speed and potential risk quite a bit. Hope they get in figured out so 1/4 mile can be run again.... but instread of 1000'

would you rather have "spec" top fuel dragsters? Dragster of Tomorrow?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

CJ53 said:


> I love the 1320' it has been the standard as long as I can remember. But times are changing.. only way to bring back the 1320 will be to build new tracks with better emergency shutdown areas, with that said, many historical tracks will be shutdown, and time will swallow them up as they become overgrown with weeds.... not exactly what I would want to see... so for now.. I think we should accept the 1000' the same way racers did back during the Nitro ban in NHRA.. they didn't like it, but they lived with it..
> Just some thoughts..
> Chris


Chris,

I hear ya, and I understand that the Racers "Have to Deal with it"
They have no choice. 
I do have a choice and will not support it at this point.

I also think ESPN has done NHRA a major dis-service. When they took over as sole broadcaster of events, they promised to bring the sport to the forefront and to show live racing.
That lasted about 3 races.
Now you go to their Home Page and there isn't even a NHRA tab.
Today's National event will not be shown until 10 pm est.

Unacceptable for a network that could do so much if they wanted to.
I think they know the fish is fried and are just filling out their contractual obligations.

I have even heard the entire series is up for sale and it is considered to be a cheap asking price. They were courting Tony Stewart to buy it, but he passed on it. 

It's sad really, but the Heyday of both Nascar and NHRA was when Winston sponsored both series. They both were affordable (Especially NHRA) and both were fun events to attend.
You didn't have people bitching about feeling taken advantage of with prices.
Then Big Money took over and that has proven to never be a good thing. Glad I could enjoy both during the good times, just wish they could continue.
"Progress" is a beech sometimes

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*How bout it?*



Pomfish said:


> IHRA, the Red Headed Step Child, may end up being the better series to go to. I though I would never say that, but
> "Those is the Facts"
> 
> 
> ...


Since Winston left NHRA (and Nascar), I've always liked IHRA. It seemed to offer a more raw product that the polished NHRA didn't have anymore.

As far as slowing the top 2 rocket classes in NHRA, how about a restrictor plate?

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars:thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Safety vs excitement has been a common struggle and is the reason that NHRA and Nascar cars look nothing like the cars they represent. Have to admit I've found myself watching "Pinks" more than NHRA. I guess for me it's back to the roots of racing and I really enjoy seeing some of the older cars!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

bumpercar88 said:


> Safety vs excitement has been a common struggle and is the reason that NHRA and Nascar cars look nothing like the cars they represent. Have to admit I've found myself watching "Pinks" more than NHRA. I guess for me it's back to the roots of racing and I really enjoy seeing some of the older cars!


YES! Now there is something that I'll watch on SPEED - PINKS and PINKS All Out! Awesome show and awesome racing, except when they racers start playing games and not really running their cars with all they have! Definitely a great, back-to-the-roots racing!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## highcountry (Apr 6, 2005)

NHRA used to be a fantastic show but has deteriorated so badly in the past decade I stopped attending national events. I understand teh move to 100 ft and I fear it will become permanent. Fuel cars have gotten so quick and the race over so fast before the move to 1000 ft they lost thier appeal to me. I liked it best when they ran high fours to low fives and still ahd a 2 speed and did dry hops. NHRA has been terribly mis-managed since Wally passed on, Compton and Light should be run out ASAP. The Nitro deal is a huge fiasco, it is akin to mafia protection rackets and the manner NHRA manages and communicates about it makes it worse.
Many things contributed to my quiting going to nationals years ago. Corporate money and involvement was at first a benefit but helped sink the ship in many ways as time went on. We used to go to the nationals and see 40-50 pro stockers trying to make the fiels, now 20-25 is the norm. We used to see 25 lus FC and TF cars and now they can't fill a field. We used to go and watch TACF, TAD and sporstman cars for hours between pro rounds of qualifying, now we have to go early to see real race cars (Stock, Comp, SS) as the rest of teh day the time between pro sessions is throttle stop cars. The super categories used to be fun to watch but when NHRA let in the throttle stops and timers they mad that racing about as much fun to watch as 2 raindrops sliding down a window pane. All reserved seats and the chase to the championship are 2 more reasons we lost interest. They no longer run alchy cars at Denver, another reason we stopped. Tickets have gone up in price while the quality of the show has steadily diminished. The gradual loss of the ranks of stick shifted cars also contributed, the sight and sound of a stick car on teh strip is exciting, watching pair after pair of wheelieless 2 speed slush box cars load against the converter and make uninspiring passes down the strip took more of the fun away.
Pinks.....I won't even go there, I am sorry anyone watches it, or hack your ride or superbikes or chop, cut argue or any of the other lifestyle/reality trash speed puts on . Used to be I tuned in to speed and any time of the day or night they ahd some form of exciting racing going on. Now they have to try and fabricate shows that are phoney, staged and not exciting. Instead of seeing World Ralley or American Lemans I can tun in to see NAscar has beens play poker or discuss what their wives did at the mall and what they barbquee'd that night. I stopped even looking to see what is on speed about 2 years go. Sorry if I pissed anyone off but things like Porsche Super cup racing, Goodwood festival of speed or Austrailian V8 supercars was exciting to watch, but I would sooner watch tractor pulls vs a bunch of misfits argue while trting to jam 18 inch speakers into the seats of a honda civic with oversize mufflers and some NASA inspired wing on the trunk.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

HO will stay 20' 7 inches,just the way it is,i quit real drag racing when i sold my gas Camaro,because bracket racing is damn bogus,now your sulking about losing 320 feet???drag racing died when bracket racing was started period.
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Pomfish said:


> Chris,
> 
> I hear ya, and I understand that the Racers "Have to Deal with it"
> They have no choice.
> ...


 Keith,,Never fails.. big money comes in.. everything gets screwed up... 
Coverage of Drag racing has always sucked... when I lived in Denver, would see reports on HS softball, basketball (yes in the summer) and of course what the Denver Bronco's were doing in the off season... not one paragraph on what was happening at Bandimere, not even during the Mile High Nationals.. Only time drag racing comes to the front is when a tragedy happens.. then the media is all over it... 
Chris


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Pomfish said:


> Will HO Slot car Drag Racing reduce their tracks to 15.625 ft (64th scale) if this change by the NHRA sticks?
> Just curious.
> Thanks for the rant,
> Keith


I don't know, but I think it may be a good idea. These cars just keep getting faster and faster and in my old garage, there just isn't enough shut down area. We wore the foam pad out along time ago, and pillows just aren't the same. Some cars get through and crack the bodies. I hate to shut down my old drag strip, there's just too much history on it. All I have are old photographs and 8mm. Oh well, I'm hoping to build a new computerized track anyway. I'm still looking to secure a sponsor for the complex, and for the series. Funding is in place for construction, but it will be a while. I'm still in the permit phase. Like, will my wife permit me to completely take over the garage, and kick her car outside.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dragula said:


> HO will stay 20' 7 inches,just the way it is,i quit real drag racing when i sold my gas Camaro,because bracket racing is damn bogus,now your sulking about losing 320 feet???drag racing died when bracket racing was started period.
> DRAGjet


 :woohoo: Yeah Christian, Right ON ! I couldn't agree More! :woohoo:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

PINKS? Sorry guys, I can't deal with Rich Christensen and his little starting line dance. That guy is a moron. This is one of my favorite clips of the guy: His freind warns him the 'Busa is fast and to be careful and what does he do? Tries to show off and do a burnout in front of the crowd. :hat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmjCEPF4HGo

Here is another version showing the aftermath. If that was my bike I would have slapped the @#$& out of him. And why did he take off his shirt after he crashed? "ooo, here's my chance to show off some more after being a moron."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gth09KEdkQ

A friend saw him at a PINKS event and said he does push ups between commercials to look all pumped. :freak:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Dragula said:


> HO will stay 20' 7 inches,just the way it is,i quit real drag racing when i sold my gas Camaro,because bracket racing is damn bogus,now your sulking about losing 320 feet???drag racing died when bracket racing was started period.
> DRAGjet


Ahh, maybe I am missing something, but Top Fuel Funny's and Dragsters really aren't Bracket Racers.

They cannot breakout and run under their index, because there is no index.
They don't run the stupid black boxes like 8.90 cars, so what exactly makes them bracket racers?

I am sulking because they are cheating us out of 320 ft which is where a lot of races are won and lost, right before the stripe.
They are also cheating us out of top MPH.

NHRA Drag racing has sold shirts which said "NO Speed Limit!" for years. That's the idea, push the envelope and that Envelope is 1320 ft Period.

Thanks,
1320 Ft Keith


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i agree pinks sucks 
they and napa did do 1 thing right 
friend of mine took his 16 yr olds truck and let the kid drive he made it to1/4 finals pinks made a bad call and move the other guy to the finals 
when they figured it out they call him back to the start line and napa gave the kid $10000 tool set 
they said they had to wait 2 to 3 hours between rounds


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Pomfish said:


> Ahh, maybe I am missing something, but Top Fuel Funny's and Dragsters really aren't Bracket Racers.
> 
> They cannot breakout and run under their index, because there is no index.
> They don't run the stupid black boxes like 8.90 cars, so what exactly makes them bracket racers?
> ...


I dont know if you ever raced or not,not an issue,but the cars that run BEFORE the top 3 classes (pro stock,funny car,top fool)are door slammer cars ie bracket cars.thats what Wally Parks started the organization for.Not John Forces show and idiotic antics.People die every day,going to the market,shoveling snow,walking down the road,it happens.dont they understand that your strapping yourself in a Nitro burning bomb???Might be a tad asking to die.Its part of the sport.I rolled a gorgeous 11 second 71 Chevelle SS at the 1000 foot mark(tire failure) but I didnt quit,I built another car,danger is everywhere,but to shorten the length of a pass is idiotic at best.the same injury can be sustained at the 660 mark.we have become a nation of crybabies,its bullshit.If you guys that raced will back me up,drag racings heyday died in the 70's,really just like NASCAR.Drag racing is about who is fastest in a straight line PERIOD!!!!!!!!the reason bracket racing was conceived was to "level" the playing field so factory backed cars wouldnt dominate,wasnt that what classes were for??Instead of leveling the field,they killed the sport,and made it ALL about the money,who has the best stutter box,throttle stop,trans brake etc..thats actually why I LIKE Pinks all out,sandbag..your out,run your class,run your car as hard as it will go.heaven help me for saying this,thats why I LOVED racing on the street..heads up.
Heads up DRAGjet


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Back in my High School days (yes, that was in the late 80's, and not the 70's, but still) we started out racing on the streets and got into a ton of trouble! So the Houston International Speedway on the East side started doing Friday Night Grudge racing. $10 or $15 to get into the park, sign up who you want to race against, they give you the tree and computer and you run heads up and all out what you drove there with! It was a great place to meet new people, and settle who really had the faster car and who was the better driver. We would see EVERYTHING there - stock cars, garage modified, etc. Run what your brung! And no one got hurt, in trouble or had any issues at the end of the night - why? Because it was for fun and heck, you were racing!

I think they still do it - haven't been out there since my buddy and I sold our '78 "sleeper" pick up. I'd hope they do and I'd hope they would not cut the track short - just move the markers and sensors on the track. Without having a chute of heavy duty breaks, sometimes you needed plenty of runway. HA!

Good time and good memories!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Dragula said:


> I dont know if you ever raced or not,not an issue,but the cars that run BEFORE the top 3 classes (pro stock,funny car,top fool)are door slammer cars ie bracket cars.thats what Wally Parks started the organization for.Not John Forces show and idiotic antics.People die every day,going to the market,shoveling snow,walking down the road,it happens.dont they understand that your strapping yourself in a Nitro burning bomb???Might be a tad asking to die.Its part of the sport.I rolled a gorgeous 11 second 71 Chevelle SS at the 1000 foot mark(tire failure) but I didnt quit,I built another car,danger is everywhere,but to shorten the length of a pass is idiotic at best.the same injury can be sustained at the 660 mark.we have become a nation of crybabies,its bullshit.If you guys that raced will back me up,drag racings heyday died in the 70's,really just like NASCAR.Drag racing is about who is fastest in a straight line PERIOD!!!!!!!!the reason bracket racing was conceived was to "level" the playing field so factory backed cars wouldnt dominate,wasnt that what classes were for??Instead of leveling the field,they killed the sport,and made it ALL about the money,who has the best stutter box,throttle stop,trans brake etc..thats actually why I LIKE Pinks all out,sandbag..your out,run your class,run your car as hard as it will go.heaven help me for saying this,thats why I LOVED racing on the street..heads up.
> Heads up DRAGjet


Yeah Drag, I raced "back in the day" which for me was Mid 70,s to around 1985.

I think the Heydey was over the Minute they allowed those Stutter boxes.
When they came up with the 8.90 bracket alot of racers went to it because they were paying good money to do it.

I don't have a problem with brackets that are within 1.5 seconds of each other as long as there is no Stutter, No Throttle stop and no trans brake. I Hate Nitrous too.
Then we see who cuts a better light and who is more consistent the old fashioned way, by Driving the car.

Thanks, gotta run off to work.
Have a Great Day!
Keith


----------

